# Puch Frame



## BobbyP413 (Jan 17, 2019)

I recently got my hands on what I believe is a Puch Challenger frame. I now have to hunt done some period correct parts for it. Should make a fun bike to cruise around on.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 22, 2019)

16'' wheels on there? Digging the black Ashtabula neck and Schwinn bars? Wald crank or at least ring?

My buddy got a blue Puch BMX along with some other 80's BMX bike for $10 at a yard sale a few years ago. The Puch had original blue paint (I forget the model but it might have been this one) but a bent seat tube. It sold for a pretty astronomical price on eBay, best I recall. I just wished I bought the black high flange Bendix coaster hub off of it! Good luck finding another one of those!


----------



## BobbyP413 (Jan 23, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> sale a few years ago. The Puch had original blue paint (I forget the model but it might have been this one) but a bent seat tube. It sold for a pretty astronomical price on eBay, best I recall. I just wished I bought the black high flange Bendix coaster hub off of it! Good luck finding another one of those!



Yeah this one is a pile of random parts thrown together. It was part of a large lot of parts I picked up. Should be a nice bike once I get some time to track down some parts


----------

